
Lightworks Linux Public Beta Is Now Available To Download - dave1010uk
http://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=19&id=44717&Itemid=81
======
randallu
A while ago they announced that they were going to opensource lightworks. Did
they change their minds or is it still in the pipeline?

------
morsch
Here's a 15 minute video walkthrough from a couple of weeks ago:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEJcPKD9p7A> (no affiliation)

Having only used two consumer open-source non-linear editing systems (OpenShot
and PiTiVi), Lightworks as one would expect looks a bit overwhelming. More
approachable than I would have hoped, though.

------
t0mislav
It's nice to see more and more proffesional desktop apps on Linux.

~~~
KaiserPro
Nuke, smoke, flame, faire, maya, modo, baselight, resolve are all on linux.

ILM, pixar, Dreamworks, Weta and SPI are all pretty much linux only shops.

------
contingencies
40GBP for a pro license .. but add-on cards for 2000GBP or 4000GBP.
[http://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Item...](http://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=45)

For generic CUDA or something sneaky and incompatible? The software looks
good. I might buy it if the card thing isn't what it looks like: a sneaky
post-facto wallet-grab.

(Devs: Please - a clear, no-BS explanation on the value proposition and
limitations for those of us who don't want to ship a piece of silicon across
the world to use the software! Also, approach taken to distro support ... I'm
on gentoo. Ta. Best of luck!)

~~~
KaiserPro
The Addon cards allow you to playout to tape+. Its nothing really to do with
cuda, as editing is mostly IO bound (even with some effects)

+yes people still use tape. Everybody can read tape and the colours are going
to be correct. Its also really expensive because its a realtime output, you
can't have tearing or dropped frames as that will potentially cost you
(hundreds)thousands

------
fatjokes
I couldn't find too much info about this. What are advantages (and
disadvantages) of Lightworks over other distros like Ubuntu?

~~~
speeq
I was wondering the same but then I realized this isn't a linux distro - just
the linux version of a video editing tool.

~~~
kls
It should be noted that LightWorks is a professional grade tool that has been
in development for a long time. It has a lot of features that are shared with
some pretty expensive high end packages and has innovated several common
features that are standard among packages now days.

~~~
KaiserPro
I would suggest that whilst it _can_ be used for grading, its an editing tool
primarily.

Baselight(and davinci resolve) on the other hand is a grading tool, however it
can be used as an editor.

~~~
nitrogen
I think in this case "professional[-]grade" refers to the quality of the
software, not color grading. Isn't English fun?

